# My complaint to Central Bank re PTSB



## PadKiss (23 Sep 2015)

Hi all
By means of update on the above I would like to add the email below that i have sent to The Central Bank which I hope sums up what I have been hearing in the many meetings I have held with affected customers. I am hoping to have a formula for appeals finalised in the next week which will give a track to run on so to speak but I have deep concerns at the process that has been put in place which I believe is to the detriment of the affected customers once again Padraic

 ..........................
_I have just finished a meeting with a couple affected by the above lender and my anger levels have reached a new high when I got to hear what this couple have been through as customers of this lender. No words could express what has occurred but they have articulated it with extraordinary humility and frankness but this has to be addressed at the very highest level. What I propose and am requesting is that you and your team meet with some of the example cases of what has occurred because it is simply impossible to put in words what I have been hearing for the past number of weeks. I believe it is only fair and reasonable if the investigation is to be full and complete for you and your team to meet with some of the cases to show to you first hand what the cause and effect this has had on families, children and relationships and individuals as well as the emotional effects, health issues, not to mind the now sometimes futile issue of credit ratings etc.

When this couple said to me that PTSB cannot give us back our child I snapped as enough is enough and I am sick and tired of the cases I am dealing with and the processes that are in place to “Redress” the matter. It is wholly unfair that each person who has their own story to tell but have no means to do it in a system that is established to suit this lender first and foremost. It is so so wrong for this to have occurred in the first place but I am now only beginning to realise the real effects of what has occurred. 

The financial state of people has been destroyed in some cases but the children of some of the families have to live with scars for the rest of their lives and that is totally unfair. The Central Bank and this investigation need to step up its game here and listen to some of the customers directly in order to present the real view of what has happened as I don’t believe I will do these people justice in any report I may write on their behalf. I have given deep consideration to what is at play here and following a meeting with a number of PTSB staff of different levels and grades I don’t believe there is one morsel of acceptance or understanding to what has gone on  and the effects of their actions which were deliberate and purposeful. 

I am asking that your team set aside some time to meet with some of the people who have been affected to establish once and for all what this has resulted in for these families. I have key examples of cases who would be in a position to express properly their case and story. It needs to happen because I believe for the matter to be resolved properly the Central Bank needs to be more dictating to this lender that it appears to date. All of the affected cases need to now bring this matter back to this same lender for further “Redress” and some will find this very difficult to do. 

I would appreciate a call on the matter if you can as I would like to discuss it in more detail. 
I look forward to hearing from you 

Kind regards

Padraic on behalf of hundreds of affected customers_


----------



## Gerry Canning (23 Sep 2015)

Padkiss. I admire your perserverance on this issue.
...............................................................
I have no doubt that Central Bank and their friends in PTSB only move on this because of people like you.
PTSB were (unlucky) that things were not dropped,
PTSB were (unlucky) that Statute of Limitations was waived.
The PTSB issue is but a symptom of the malaise within Central Bank /Regulators and all Banks .
This PTSB issue is not the biggest (hassle) perpetrated on people.
I have no doubt our Central Bank /FSO etc will do the hand wringing minimal !
I think you have more faith in their humanity than me ?

Fair dues to you.


----------



## 44brendan (23 Sep 2015)

I note the strong sentiments expressed in your letter and wonder what extremes of action/inactions on the part of PTSB prompted this response.
Surely you need to take these experiences to a newspaper in order to ensure that you get a prompt and satisfactory response.
I have heard nothing myself on how PTSB clients are treated and wonder why if they are acting outside the scope of CCMA/MARP these issues are not being directly addressed. You may have some difficulties in being more specific on what actions have prompted such a response given the necessities of client confidentiality but surely there is some scope for outlining some general actions by the PTSB which are outside the bounds of normal collection procedures!


----------



## Freshstart (23 Sep 2015)

I couldn't agree with this any more. What they ask for in he appeals process takes nothing we had to sacrifice into account. We can't send a form to show all the events such as close friends weddings we couldn't afford to go too. And that's only the trivial. There was times we couldn't afford to take our daughter to the gp but sure we can't prove that. As for ourselves well if we were sick we just had to suffer! People's stories need to be heard as this redress was worked out on a very black and white basis. Not good enough!


----------

